# Does anyone have pics of M3s Jet Black, Alpine White, or Steel Grey



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

I am considering an M3 and would like to see pics. Can someone please post some for me. Thanks
-Lori


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> *I am considering an M3 and would like to see pics. Can someone please post some for me. Thanks
> -Lori *


go to loki's FAQ for pics of M3's in all colors

http://members.roadfly.com/loki/e46m3_faq.html


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link. There are alot of pics there. I like JB however SG is very nice also. I also like the cinnamon interior. Can you get that with SG?
Thanks for your replies.
-Lori


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lori said:


> *Thanks for the link. There are alot of pics there. I like JB however SG is very nice also. I also like the cinnamon interior. Can you get that with SG?
> Thanks for your replies.
> -Lori *


I would choose Jet Black over steel gray. In fact, if I were choosing again, I may even take JB over Topaz.

You can get ANY standard interior with ANY standard exterior, no matter what the bmwusa.com site says.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

also try www.m3supercar.com & www.bm3w.co.uk ..both sites have extensive galleries w/ all the colors and interiors. You should be able to find whatever color/combo you're looking for. I've actually ordered the Phoenix yellow/Imola red combo. It's set for a december delivery. I can't wait! =) It's sure to be a head turner.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

M3Inline6 said:


> *also try www.m3supercar.com & www.bm3w.co.uk ..both sites have extensive galleries w/ all the colors and interiors. You should be able to find whatever color/combo you're looking for. I've actually ordered the Phoenix yellow/Imola red combo. It's set for a december delivery. I can't wait! =) It's sure to be a head turner. *


that m3supercar site is horrible. Many of the color combos are photoshopped


----------



## pakoenig (Feb 25, 2002)

*Jet Black / Cinnamon !*

Have a JB/Cin Cab. Love it. Looks great. Black is high maintenance, but the combination always causes looks and comments.

A picture album is at http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291511545


----------



## petes (Sep 23, 2004)

atyclb said:


> go to loki's FAQ for pics of M3's in all colors
> 
> http://members.roadfly.com/loki/e46m3_faq.html


What a waste of a website that is, all the picture links are broken and it's all second hand news, please don't send me there again...........


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

petes said:
 

> What a waste of a website that is, all the picture links are broken and it's all second hand news, please don't send me there again...........


The thread was two years old? A lot can happen in two years :dunno:


----------

